

Most "truffle oil" is fake; most cooks don't realize it - jcwentz
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/05/16/dining/16truf.html?ei=5090&en=e3d30cb996ae6247&ex=1336968000&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
queensnake
WTF is a truffle oil article doing on ycnews? Take it to Reddit or something.

